# Gym Junkie Diets



## bankai (Dec 28, 2008)

Got a few questions about muscle building diets.

I have been finding it quite easy to put on muscle on my shoudlers, chest and arms but i'm wanting to lose some fat on my stomach and lower body but i don't want to lose the muscle i have or inhibit muscle growth.

Is a high protein, low carb diet good for both building muscle AND losing the fat or do these two circumstances warrant different diets?

Needs some hint and tips!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been pretty closely involved in fitness for nearly 20 years, and in the early years I went for pretty heavy to build up a little more mass, too as when I started out I had absolutely nothing!

I always stuck to a regular balanced diet and never worried about cutting back on carbohydrates, just concentrating on the complex carbohydrates and reducing the intake of plain processed white flour and sugar, as well as fat.  It worked for me though it was true that I wasn't going for any Ms. Olympia or anything like that  And I like food too much to limit myself to some extreme diet either 

More than anything you will have to incorporate some aerobic routine to your weight training, there are various activities out there so try to find the one you enjoy and can stick with.  There is no such thing as spot reduction, nor quick fix, it takes a patience but if you keep on the routine (at least 3 times a week of aerobic session 30min-1hr at a time depending on the intensity) it will pay off in the end.  

The most important thing is to enjoy your workout, food, and your life.  Good luck!


----------



## sicklyscott (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree with the above, it isn't about reducing carbs but rather eating clean.

Do you track your calorie intake?  If so what's the split for protein, carbs and fat?

In order to lose the fat on your lower body you'll have to do a good amount of cardio.  It may impede your muscle growth slightly but everything will catch up eventually.


----------

